# Transport Ventilators



## Flight-LP (Sep 7, 2009)

This serves a three-fold purpose. 

#1. I have something on my mind bugging me and want to see what others around the country (or world) are doing.

#2. This poll will be a homework assignment for my Statistics class! So please, the more responses the better!!!!!!

#3. The findings will be beneficial and included in a small local research study I am performing to elicit a change in how pre-hospital providers care for emergent and long term ventilator dependent patients.

I'm curious as to how many of you are using ventilators to transport your intubated patients? 

This is more for the IFT side of the house as I realize most 911 intubated patients are simply bagged. So tell me what you do where you are.....................


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 7, 2009)

At my first company, all vent dependent patients were transported using Newport HT50 transport ventilators under the care of a company employed RT.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 7, 2009)

My old IFT company had Eagle vents and another type of manual vent for the medics to use, and basics could use an ATV that we stocked. I used the ATV twice on long 911 transports (the company also ran 911 in neighboring counties) on a pt with a combitube in place.


----------



## daedalus (Sep 7, 2009)

LTV with RN and RT on board.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 7, 2009)

I know that we transport vent patients quite often and do not have to have an RN or RT on board to do so... beyond that as to type, I have no idea. 

I will bug my partner later today and get back to you on that.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 7, 2009)

I worked for two companies that did use a ventilator, for their CCT programs. Both used a PLV-102. Both utilized an RN to run the vent. For specific patients, the sending facility would send an RT along who was familiar with the PLV-102. 

Although authorized, none of the ALS companies I've worked for used ATVs on their line units.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 8, 2009)

LTV 1200 with an RN aboard.


----------



## redcrossemt (Sep 14, 2009)

All of our ALS units are equipped at minimum with an AutoVent 3000. They are slowly being phased out for AutoVent 4000's. We do have a few critical care units with LTV 1000s.


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 14, 2009)

LTV 1200 (Flight and CCT: Peds and Adults)

BTW, the Centers for Disease Control has recently added the LTV 1200 to the Strategic National Stockpile in the event of a mass casualty national emergency.


----------

